# New Member has a question



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

New Member

Hello. I am pleased to find this group because I have looked for just such a group of those who enjoy model building.
My area of specialty is plastic airplanes, and even more specifically, cold war era jet fighters. 

For a number of years I was employed as a jet aircraft mechanic and enjoyed the opportunity of working on a number of these aircrafts. Now that I am retired, I have decided to spend my remaining years building those very same aircraft. After having decided to do this, I realized I must now learn how to build them.

I have actually built some of these models over the years, and when thinking back realized that as a young teenager growing up in the 1950's, I did build my share of balsawood constructed kits, but these plastic kits of today are much more detailed than those simple stick models.

In that I did such a lousy job on my first attempts of plastic models, I can only rejoice over all that I will learn in my attempt to create a fair example. 

I have looked at the hand painted models shown here and find that I am envious of the great results those of you who submitted photos.

I will have questions, and my hopes are that some of them will be answered. My question for today is this. I won't have room to store the models I will build. I am at a loss as to what or where to store, display or dispose the finished products. Does anyone else have this problem and if so, what did they do to solve that problem?
Thanks for reading. 650bill


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

650bill said:


> New Member
> 
> My question for today is this. I won't have room to store the models I will build. I am at a loss as to what or where to store, display or dispose the finished products. Does anyone else have this problem and if so, what did they do to solve that problem?
> Thanks for reading. 650bill


Welcome, 650bill! 

I think every modeler confronts this problem. I do with every build. Some builds I take to work...................they think I'm a geek...........:wave:

I'm planning on building a couple of display cases very soon before I run out of room.

John P here has the answer........................


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hello. Like Ace Airspeed says, every ''normal'' modeler has this problem. Not everybody has the opportunity or luck to have no limit at home to display what we built like Mr Payne. Plus what the wifes thinks about this hobby is another thing that can make a big thread. Anyhow, planes and Sci-Fi stuff takes lots of space. Cars are a bit easier to display because you can buy display cases and stack them. Well actually you can do the same with planes and sci-fi stuff but the display cases will be a lot bigger. So if you're like me and have limited display space, you're better select what you built BEFORE spending lots of hours on a kit and have no where to display your masterpiece. That's the main reason why I won't built my PE Space 1999 Eagle (23'' long) and all my Star Trek 1/350 Enterprises. Got no where to put them after. Kinda sad.... snif snif..... But don't let that stop you, built some and buy a display case for each plane and stack them on a deck somewhere in your house. And most important, show us your work. We love pictures.... :wave:

Steph


----------



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

Hi guys, thanks for responding. I can see where a place to keep our finished products can and do create a perplexing problem, and yet we must not let this problem keep us from building. 

I read about one individual who set fire to his completed models and claimed he ejoyed watching them burn. I can't say this would be a good reasoning to pursue our media. What I was thinking was to learn of some organization or group of people to give the completed models to. Has anyone done something like this?

In resonse to the possibility of submitting photos of my completed work, all I can say is that I will have to get much better at the art before that can be done.

650bill


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

How about giving your models to a veteran home? I know an IMPS groupe around here that organize , once a year, a couple of tables full of planes at a veteran hospital, A lot of them are not very healthy but that gives them something to admire and tell their war stories . A little sunshine once a year.... 

And as for your pictures, please don't let your beginner talent stop you from showing your models to everyone. The best way to speed up your hidden talent is to ask questions. There's a lot of talented modelers around to help you in any way.

Steph


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hiya Bill,
And welcome to the zany world of HobbyTalk. These people are great and very helpful. You got your finger on the pulse now, dude.
As far as your dilema goes, as long as there's a horizontal surface, there's somewhere to put a model. That's my take. Some of the figures I've built were a bit risque so the wife wouldn't allow me to display them in the livingroom. She's an X now. No corelation. Now I bought a mobile home and it's more of a workroom with sleeping quarters attached. Priorities, ya know. But I'm planning on building a display case here soon to keep the dust off.
Go git'em.
Bruce


----------



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

Hi Steph. I think I will follow up on your suggestion of a vet group of some type. I love helping out my brothers in anyway I can, as I am a 100% disabled, and giving back makes me feel good.
650bill


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I have problem of displaying my kits periodically. It gets solved in the shortterm by either buying a new bookshelf and shuffling things around and/or doing a cleanout of existing shelves. Things either get thrown out or put into storage in the backyard shed after IT gets a cleanout.

Never have kept pace with the kit building though...


----------

